# مشاريع تكييف مركزي جاهزه



## نديم ع (19 يوليو 2008)

أرجو من إخوتي الخبراء في مجال التكييف المركزي وضع مخططات جاهزة للتكييف المركزي اشتغلوها موضوع عليها الأحمال الحرارية - الدكتات - الدفيوزرات والكريلات - وأيضاً المكائن المختارة ( ولا ننسى شروط المبنى اي كل ما يتعلق بارتفاع الشقق ونوعية المواد المستخدمة في البناء....الخ)
وكل واحد يقوم بحساباته الشخصية لوحده ويقوم بمقارنتها مع المخطط الموضوع ويطرح المشاكل التي تعترضه لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع :81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
أتمنى أن يلقى طلبي الاهتمام من الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نديم ع (21 يوليو 2008)

يومان ولا رد موجود واللهي ما طلبته فيه فائدة للجميع


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (21 يوليو 2008)

Hello there,
i agree with you i think it will useful for everyone he wants to learn especially if we can make hotel or high rise building because these building comm to design by consulting office
thnaks


----------



## Sabtooh (21 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز هذا مشروع حقيقي من تصميمي بحكم عملي في إحدى شركات التكييف ..
واذا بغييت المزييد راسلني على البريد الالكتروني .
وهذا الرابط..
http://www.mediafire.com/upload_complete.php?id=mnjxlsjujxz


----------



## hasona8040 (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى الحبيب اريد مشروع حساب احمال ويكون مرفق معة الشروط المعمارية للمبنى او المثال
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السياب احمد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng. Aiman (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الموقع فية ثلاث مشاريع تكييف مركزي تصميم كامل
دكت و بايب وديفيوزرز ومضخات
بلاضافة الى الجداول اللازمة

وادعولنا

http://www.4shared.com/projectfile/843179/931a6c54/ADLQ.html


----------



## ياسر حسن (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء وضعه على رابط اخر مع السكر والتحية


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم
ياجماعة انا لحاجة لهذه مشاريع وفي اقرب الاجال من فضلكم احبابي روابط لاتعمل استبدلوها باخرى جديدة شكرا


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*عجز عن التفاعل فى الموضوع الممتاز*


بجد انا نفسى اشارك ولاكن معلوماتى فى الموضوع فى مرحلة البداية ولم استيطع عمل مشروع كامل واخشى ان اكون بذلك مجهود على الاخوة 

ومعنديش الى يساعدنى فى العمل من برامج وشرح يضعنى على الطريق 


وطالب النصيحة 
:81:​


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أخواني السلام عليكم
المشاريع المرفوعة علي الروابط السابقه
لا تعمل
برجاء أعادة رفعها حتي يتم الاستفادة منها
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اختر rapidshare لان 4shared محجوب في بعض الدول مشكور


----------



## حمزة بكر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد مرسى محمد مرس قال:


> بجد انا نفسى اشارك ولاكن معلوماتى فى الموضوع فى مرحلة البداية ولم استيطع عمل مشروع كامل واخشى ان اكون بذلك مجهود على الاخوة ​
> ومعنديش الى يساعدنى فى العمل من برامج وشرح يضعنى على الطريق ​
> 
> وطالب النصيحة
> ...


----------



## كثمو (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو ارسال بعض المشاريع لي مفصلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي للجميع بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 نوفمبر 2008)

_*اكيد بنشكرك على المشاركة اللذيذذة منيك
وانشاءالله دوام العلم والنصيحية
والى الامام*_


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 نوفمبر 2008)

رابط بايظ يا اخى العزيز
الرابط بايظ


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

كما ادعو حضراتكم لوضع مشاريع تمديدات صحية وتدفئة


----------



## م محمد عثمان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوانى اصحاب الخبره فى مجال التكييف المركزى 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى وابحث عن عمل فى مجال التكييف المركزى فما النصائح التى اتبعها وما هو الكتاب الذى ابدأ بقراءته فى هذا المجال عموما انا اخدت كوس اوتوكاد لانى عرفت انه مهم جدا فى المجال ده وعاوز اخد الخطوه التانيه ومستنى المساعده0
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بيكون على حسب المساحه والمبنى والحمل الموجود والوحدات اللى هتيجى


----------



## فاعل خير (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بخصوص المشاريع التي تم عمل لها الحسابات والجداول المرفقة معاها حاولت استخدام اللينك الذي تم وضعه من قبل العضو Sabtooh و Eng.aiman ولكن المواقع لا تعمل فأرجو ارسال الملفات الخاصة بحساب المشاريع بالجداول التي تم استخدامها معها ان امكن على الميل الخاص بي
Engashrafnassar على ******و او الهووت ميل*


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 نوفمبر 2008)

نديم ع قال:


> أرجو من إخوتي الخبراء في مجال التكييف المركزي وضع مخططات جاهزة للتكييف المركزي اشتغلوها موضوع عليها الأحمال الحرارية - الدكتات - الدفيوزرات والكريلات - وأيضاً المكائن المختارة ( ولا ننسى شروط المبنى اي كل ما يتعلق بارتفاع الشقق ونوعية المواد المستخدمة في البناء....الخ)
> وكل واحد يقوم بحساباته الشخصية لوحده ويقوم بمقارنتها مع المخطط الموضوع ويطرح المشاكل التي تعترضه لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع :81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
> أتمنى أن يلقى طلبي الاهتمام من الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


*الرابط م ش شغال ومش بيشتغل ومش شغل مهندسين دة *​


----------



## yaser hhh (8 مارس 2009)

_مشكورين يا جماعة _
_الى الافضل دائما اخوتى الاعزاء_


----------



## yaser hhh (8 مارس 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا جماعة


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (9 مارس 2009)

المهندس / محمد عثمان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يجب عليك لكي تكون مهندس تكييف ممتاز أنصحك بأجادة حسابات الحمل الحراري للمباني ومعرفة نظم التكييف المختلفة ومن أهم الكتب المطلوب منك قراءاتها carrier وكتاب trane وهي كتب كلها موجودة علي الموقع يمكنك تحمليها ولكن أفضل لك استخدام الكتاب نفسة وكمان يوجد كتاب مهم باللغة العربية للدكتور رمضان احمد محمود - جامعة الاسكندرية اسم الكتاب تكييف الهواء مبادئ وتطبيقات . بعد ذلك يجب عليك أجادة كيفية استخدام برنامج كاريير للتكييف e-20ii وكذلك أن أمكنك برنامج شركة elite وهي من البرامج المشهورة في ذلك المجال
وربنا يوفقك في عملك وحياتك
ولك تحياتي


----------



## alaa_84 (9 مارس 2009)

خذ هذا الملف وأدعو لى http://rapidshare.de/files/45951476/FRESH__EXHAUST_DUCT.dwg.html


----------



## على الشاعر (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الملف ولكن ده على اتوكاد كام لو سمحت ....


----------



## rewesh (21 مارس 2009)

هده الروابط لا تعمل ارجو حل هده المشكله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maxjan (12 أبريل 2009)

الروابط شغالة انا نزلت الاوتوكاد الاخير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 أبريل 2009)

eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> *الرابط م ش شغال ومش بيشتغل ومش شغل مهندسين دة *​


 اطرف تعليق اشوفه في حياتي على النت


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

و الله عندك حق يا زيكو


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه

و ميشتغلش 

و ايه يعني

و رقصني يا عويس :67:


----------



## م احمد قدرى (12 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه فعلا الروابط مش شغاله و بل الضحك فهمونا نعمل ايه


----------



## AtoZ (22 مايو 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل 
والله ياريت تساعدونا بمشاريع


----------



## الشظبي المهندس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## نور محمد علي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الملفات منتهية المدة ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى ولكن الرجاء ليس على الرابيد شير


----------



## ahmadmechanical (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يعمل رابط يا شباب


----------



## ياسر شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نديم ع قال:


> أرجو من إخوتي الخبراء في مجال التكييف المركزي وضع مخططات جاهزة للتكييف المركزي اشتغلوها موضوع عليها الأحمال الحرارية - الدكتات - الدفيوزرات والكريلات - وأيضاً المكائن المختارة ( ولا ننسى شروط المبنى اي كل ما يتعلق بارتفاع الشقق ونوعية المواد المستخدمة في البناء....الخ)
> وكل واحد يقوم بحساباته الشخصية لوحده ويقوم بمقارنتها مع المخطط الموضوع ويطرح المشاكل التي تعترضه لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع :81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
> أتمنى أن يلقى طلبي الاهتمام من الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


ياجماعة انا لحاجة لهذه مشاريع وفي اقرب الاجال من فضلكم احبابي روابط لاتعمل استبدلوها باخرى جديدة شكرررااااااا شكراا


----------



## ياسر شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاريع تكييف مركزي جاهز مشكورين :77:


----------



## ياسر شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو الرابط وشكرااااااااا


----------



## emam_ali30 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الشغل جامد جدا جدا


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في الله هذه الروابط لا تعمل نرجوا أن توضع في لينك اخر 
وجزاكم الله علي المجهود وجهله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في الله هذه الروابط لا تعمل نرجوا أن توضع في لينك اخر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الشظبي المهندس (7 مارس 2010)

الرابط بتاع الثلاثه المشاريع لايعمل


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

لاأدري من استفاد من هذا الموضوع منذ بدايته 
لاروابط تعمل ولاشيء


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياجماعة تخيلو من عام 2008 الى حد الآن في 2010 ولا مهندس محترم قادر انه يحمل مشروع تكييف مركزي مع حساباته كاملة بصرااحة هذا غريب جداً ان يحصل في موقع كبير مثل موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وحتى لو لم يكن هناك اي رد من الأخوة المهندسين , السؤال اللي يطرح نفسه اين المشرفين الذين هم منبر لهذا الملتقى واخص بالذكر المهندس الكويتي والمهندس محمد عبدالفتاح والمهندس ابن العميد أين انتم من هذا كله , ارجو الرد السريع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع وكي لا نصبح اضحوكة بين الأخوة المهندسين في الأقسام الأخرى , آسف على الإطالة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_20 (10 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى سعيد زيدان (10 مارس 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء لللأسف لاروابط صالحة ,يرجى التحقق من ذلك وشكرا"​


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مارس 2010)

أنا وضعت مشروع مع المخططات وانشاء الله سأضع آخر 
الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173330.html

يرجى وضع المشاريع هنا وعدم البخل على الأخوة المهندسين


----------



## السيد احمد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (19 مايو 2010)

الف شكر الك أخي سمير 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## كندي يونس (20 أغسطس 2010)

sabtooh قال:


> أخي العزيز هذا مشروع حقيقي من تصميمي بحكم عملي في إحدى شركات التكييف ..
> واذا بغييت المزييد راسلني على البريد الالكتروني .
> وهذا الرابط..
> http://www.mediafire.com/upload_complete.php?id=mnjxlsjujxz



لايوجد ملف في الموقع وشكرا ارجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## سلامة السيد (26 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## thunderspeed (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مطلوب مشاريع مستشفيات اذا سمحتم


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (28 أكتوبر 2014)

اللة ينور عليكم جميعا


----------

